# 50+ Trout .. 2 hours .. one lure



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't like to get to puffy about my lures but y'all .. this 3" hard shrimp is amazing . Fishing a bridge in Galveston with the typical Friday night mega crowd . I caught 50+ Trout in 2 hours. Almost a fish every cast.

I was free-lining the shrimp with the current it would go MAYBE 3 pilings before it was hit and if it went across a light line (dark to light) it got crushed EVERY TIME . I was sometimes getting 3-4 hits per cast.

Fishing was good - don't get me wrong - other guys in yaks were getting a fish every 5-6 casts. I was getting a fish a cast - I swear to God it got boring.

This might be the best Trout Dock light lure in the history of humanity. I don't brag about my lures (you can look up my posts) but this guy is going to change night fishing history!!

I'll actually give you your money back if you don't think this is the best Dock light lure ever (seriously)








































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm sold on at least trying them out. Where can u buy them?


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Tightlines1984 said:


> I'm sold on at least trying them out. Where can u buy them?


Marker54.com


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Good looking lure.


----------



## 12Gauge (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like a DOA.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Just ordered mine as I have a trip to Calcasieu on Friday...hope it's here on time to test it out on some Louisiana hammers!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like it would do well hung under a popping cork. 

Any plans on a lighter color?


----------



## anguyen041 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi these do look great in the water. I've used it a few times but could not buy a bite.

There are 2 spots to tie it, which one works best? I normally pop once and reel then pop twice then reel. 

I was on the surf this past Friday, had live shrimp and got a hit on every cast. when i switched over to this bait, i could not buy a strike...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

anguyen041 said:


> Hi these do look great in the water. I've used it a few times but could not buy a bite.
> 
> There are 2 spots to tie it, which one works best? I normally pop once and reel then pop twice then reel.
> 
> I was on the surf this past Friday, had live shrimp and got a hit on every cast. when i switched over to this bait, i could not buy a strike...


Based on my extensive research (looking at the pictures), I'd say the forward tie off point, and he mentions specifically dead poling it, drifting with the current.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

what color were you using?


----------



## anguyen041 (Oct 25, 2016)

gotmuddy said:


> what color were you using?


the shrimp comes in one color, which is the natural brown color.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

how do you fish it


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

buton said:


> how do you fish it


Anyway you want. It looks very versatile.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I went to the website but did not see that color or one with a treble hook. Help Please. 

BTW, I was expecting an outrageous price. Man was I pleasantly surprise.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's a really good shrimp.. probably the best artificial shrimp I've seen.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> I went to the website but did not see that color or one with a treble hook. Help Please.
> 
> BTW, I was expecting an outrageous price. Man was I pleasantly surprise.


http://www.marker54.com/category-s/1825.htm


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

By the way OP, any idea how long it'll take me to get my order? I ordered expedited shipping and I'm in Spring. I leave tomorrow afternoon for Calcasieu. Hopefully it's on its way to me. (haven't received shipping information)


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Timemachine said:


> I went to the website but did not see that color or one with a treble hook. Help Please.
> 
> BTW, I was expecting an outrageous price. Man was I pleasantly surprise.


They are all brown it's the only color I make in the hard plastic shrimp. As for the treble hook I sell them with double hooks. 99% of the time I'm fishing 6" marsh and a double hook is way way way more weedless .. but when I go to deeper water I do switch out to a treble hook.

So I sell them like i fish them most of the time - I do know that most guys switch out that hook to a treble when they get it. And that night I was fishing a treble hook since it was a night light.


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

photofishin said:


> By the way OP, any idea how long it'll take me to get my order? I ordered expedited shipping and I'm in Spring. I leave tomorrow afternoon for Calcasieu. Hopefully it's on its way to me. (haven't received shipping information)


Your order was shipped Monday and I'm just up the road in Austin.. should be here today but shoot me a email and I'll pull the tracking number from the receipt


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

12Gauge said:


> Looks like a DOA.


Yea kinda .. expect that it's hard plastic , has a flexible hard plastic tail, uses a bottom hook, and can be rigged for forward and backwards action (actually not backwards since the lure is designed to rise vertically when pop'd - shrimp run away up not backwards .. it why you see them jumping straight up out of the water when dodging redfish p..they just jump straight up ..backwards). And is built to last until for years ..or until you throw it in a tree.

But yes other than that it does look like a shrimp lure .. just like DOA

:cheers:

Sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## mwatson71 (Feb 23, 2016)

Just placed my order. Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## WildMatt84 (May 8, 2008)

I purchased three of your 3" and have not received a confirmation email. Do y'all only email when they've been shipped?


----------



## TheBeast1980 (Jan 27, 2017)

*Coupons ?*

Got any of those fancy coupon codes laying around :question:


----------

